# Broadhead tuning with the Kwik-Shooter



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

So Last Friday I stayed home sick with the Flu ukey:
By Lunch time I was bored out of my mind, so I decided head to the backyard range to do some BH tuning.

I used the Kwik-shooter screwed to 4x6's that were staked in the ground using 2' lengths of 5/8" rebar, to form a a solid base.

I was tuning a 70# Mathews Drenalin, 27.5" DL, using the same 380 grain arrow (Gold tip Pro 5575) WB rest, 100 grain Wac'em triton broadheads. 

The testing was all done on one peice of cardboard so you see essentially two groups; the extreme low shots are some initial sight-ins.
Throughout this session I was swapping out the FP and BH to compare impact points and making micro adjustments to the rest.

What resulted was the final grouping (upper right hand side) where the FP's and BH's are in nearly the same hole.
I forgot to mention that it was pretty Breezy and this test was being done at *40 yards.* 
Seriously, the Dren has never shot better! 

When I shoot that bow now it is busting nocks.
Can't wait to do this with my other bows.

_No lasers were used during this test, but I'm going to try using them next time to help verify a consistent riser position._


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Pretty neat idea, curious, could you put it out of tune and see what it will do off the machine?


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Pretty neat idea, curious, could you put it out of tune and see what it will do off the machine?


Sure- If you move the rest the wrong way, the gap between the BH and FP groups increase.


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Hank,

Ok, so you BH tuned w/ the KWIK-shooter.... Question, if you shoot the bow w/ your own grip and form, are you getting the same grouping results? Same POC of field points and BH's? 

With my setup, the KWIK-shooter torques the bow differently in comparison to my form.

About your arrows, are your BH's rotated the same as your nocks?

Good results!


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

bginvestor said:


> Hi Hank,
> 
> Ok, so you BH tuned w/ the KWIK-shooter.... Question, if you shoot the bow w/ your own grip and form, are you getting the same grouping results? Same POC of field points and BH's?
> 
> ...


Yes. 

Once I BH tune I have to adjust my sights a little, but short of that I'm getting tighter FP groups, and BH's are flying with FP's to the best of my abilities. 
Obviously I'm not grouping as tight as when the Bow is shooting with the K-S, 
but shooting this morning I was getting sub 2" FP groups at 40 yards with BH's flying right with them.

If I torque a little, or have a bad release that effects things of course which the KS does not do.
Try a few times and you'll see.

I've tried indexing the BH's with Vanes and I've found that it does not make a difference for my set-up. On a few arrows rotating the nock 90 degrees made a big difference with consistency.

I will say that I tried a stiffer arrow (7595) last time I BH tuned and found these to be even more consistent and easier to tune compared to 5575's. 
But since I've got a few dozen 55's cut I'm staying with them for now.

Happy shooting!
Hank


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Very cool! Thanks for the info..

I'll be using 50 grain weights and increase bow weight +/- 3lbs to reduce groups on the shooter!






Hank LX said:


> Yes.
> 
> Once I BH tune I have to adjust my sights a little, but short of that I'm getting tighter FP groups, and BH's are flying with FP's to the best of my abilities.
> Obviously I'm not grouping as tight as when the Bow is shooting with the K-S,
> ...


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

For my hunting arrows, I plan to shoot every arrow that I hunt with. First, I'll put a used G5 striker and nock tune w/ the additional variables above to reduce groups. After, I will remove the used BH and screw on a NEW BH. I am expecting the blades to line up pretty much the same as the used BH.

This is going to be a lot of work!



Hank LX said:


> Yes.
> 
> Once I BH tune I have to adjust my sights a little, but short of that I'm getting tighter FP groups, and BH's are flying with FP's to the best of my abilities.
> Obviously I'm not grouping as tight as when the Bow is shooting with the K-S,
> ...


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

I did some more testing this morning w/ the Kwik -shooter. I confirmed that the bow shooter groups FP and BH's pretty much the same as my grip style.

Of course the POC is different, but the data suggests that I can BH tune w/ the shooter which is awesome. This will allow me to tune quicker!





Hank LX said:


> Yes.
> 
> Once I BH tune I have to adjust my sights a little, but short of that I'm getting tighter FP groups, and BH's are flying with FP's to the best of my abilities.
> Obviously I'm not grouping as tight as when the Bow is shooting with the K-S,
> ...


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

With Laser sight attached.. much faster to get consistent results :darkbeer:


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sry....blades from one BH lining up (used or new) with another BH really don't have everything/anything to do with performance/impact. I have way to many BH tipped arrows that hit the same spot (w/ field points or BH)...yet none of the blades align from one arrow to the next....actually some aren't even close.


----------

